# Who do you think is the finest Newswoman/Anchor on TV?



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

In my opinion these are the 2 hottest women in News. It could be I'm biased because of my age, but I don't think so. Prove me wrong with who you think is the hottest


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

btw, that's Norah O'Donnell and Robin Meade


----------



## BigTruck (Dec 26, 2012)

First pic Sonya BagdadI 
Second and third pics Teresa Lababra
Both from CT


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 26, 2012)

Definitely not Robin Meade


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 26, 2012)

connie chung..If she good enough for maury shes good enough for me


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't care for the news women in my area.


----------



## PFM (Dec 26, 2012)

None of you like the man-boy look of Rachel Maddow?


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 26, 2012)

PFM said:


> None of you like the man-boy look of Rachel Maddow?



No not at all lol


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd have to say out of these two, sonya would be my pic.

Thanks bro!



h2oburymatt said:


> First pic Sonya BagdadI
> Second and third pics Teresa Lababra
> Both from CT


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Definitely not Robin Meade



Just curious, why do you say no to Robin?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> I don't care for the news women in my area.



Doesn't have to be from just your area..could be a National network or even Global


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

PFM said:


> None of you like the man-boy look of Rachel Maddow?



I'll pass on that one..lol


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 26, 2012)

[IMGhttp://www.thelostogle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/joleen-snow.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## getgains (Dec 26, 2012)

barbara walters!!!!!


----------



## g0re (Dec 26, 2012)

Sonya Baghdad for the win


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

At 37 seconds is what I'd like Robin Meade to do to my cock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ9zioY1xeA


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 26, 2012)

All the naked ones that do the weather in them naked weather Countries!


----------



## getgains (Dec 26, 2012)

i like robin meade but i hate her smoker voice


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 26, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> In my opinion these are the 2 hottest women in News. It could be I'm biased because of my age, but I don't think so. Prove me wrong with who you think is the hottest
> View attachment 477
> 
> 
> View attachment 478



this is why I stopped watching "network news" years ago.  The talking heads you see stopped earning their stripes long ago, and instead, they seat "pretty people" with nice smiles.

I really really hate watching fucking network news!!


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 26, 2012)

Megyn Kelly is my girl....


Vette


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 26, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Megyn Kelly is my girl....
> 
> 
> Vette



Gonna agree with Vette on that one


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 26, 2012)

is it me or does her head look too big?



AlphaD said:


> Gonna agree with Vette on that one


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 26, 2012)

and I have always thought Julie Banderas (sexy columbian) was nice.....


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 26, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> is it me or does her head look too big?



Sorry that pic I really wasn't looking at her head....


----------



## BigTruck (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn that pic of Joleen snow belongs in the ass thread haha holy shmokes


----------



## HH (Dec 26, 2012)

Suze Orman for the god damn win! $$$


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 26, 2012)

thats a bad pic of Robin Meade.  that woman is FINE!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> Gonna agree with Vette on that one



Vette, I watched that clip of her..wow


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 26, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> thats a bad pic of Robin Meade.  that woman is FINE!



DSS, you're right. I've seen her wearing a lot of different outfits and hair done differently, but 9 times out of 10, she's good to go!


----------



## PFM (Dec 26, 2012)

I find it amazing fags like pretty women so much.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 27, 2012)

Dont Cry for me......


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 27, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Dont Cry for me......





LOL! thats too funny


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 27, 2012)

Cheryl Scott nbc5 Chicago, check her out, she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 27, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Cheryl Scott nbc5 Chicago, check her out, she is absolutely stunning!



I hate her. I see her on TV she annoys the fuck out of me. Its like listening to rap music.


----------



## DJ21 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yup the Fox News crew Megyn Kelly, Andrea Tantaros, and Kimberly Guilfoyle.


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 28, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Yup the Fox News crew Megyn Kelly, Andrea Tantaros, and Kimberly Guilfoyle.



I like the one in the middle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2012)

Maria Stephanos from Fox25 Boston


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 28, 2012)

FOX definitely has the Foxes!! CNN tried to copy that but there is just something about liberal women that makes me want to puke.... lol


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 28, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> I hate her. I see her on TV she annoys the fuck out of me. Its like listening to rap music.



You can not be thinking of the same person... 

 you from Chicago tilly??


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> Gonna agree with Vette on that one





yep, with Vette + alpha here


----------



## BigFella (Dec 30, 2012)

POB: Maria, oh yeah. That's my kind of newswoman.


----------

